# Not having a good run



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

So last Sunday I discovered Chloe's abcess. She's on the mend but now this Sunday Axle has come down with stomach issues  I'm having a bad run with medical issues at the moment.

He threw up last night. Was still his active self so I fed him dinner which he also threw up. This morning he won't eat and is very reluctant to get out of bed (and insists on sitting by himself in the spare bed, not his bed that he shares with Chloe) and is generally a very quiet sooky boy.

I will go home in my lunch hour to check on him, hopefully its just a short term thing. Chloe has a follow up with the vet tonight so I will bring Ax along just to be safe.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Awww, poor boy! Hope he feels better soon!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Poor little ones and poor you! I worry so much when my girls are unwell. It about makes me ill. I know you must be the same.
Hope he is bounding around soon as good as new!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I feel like i'm just watching the clock until the vet appointment tonight. He ate and drank when I visited him in my lunch hour (not that enthusiastically but he didn't eat at all this morning so its something) but he was still very lethargic, just kept rolling over for tummy rubs.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww. I hope it's nothing serious.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

Hope he is ok, hugs from my Chi's x


----------

